# 6 UN staffers among 12 killed in Kabul attack



## PMedMoe (28 Oct 2009)

*Article Link*

Twelve people, including six United Nations staff members, were killed when gunmen attacked a UN guest house in Kabul, Afghanistan, officials say.

The deaths occurred as gunfire erupted at the guest house Wednesday after dawn in the Shar-e-Naw district.

UN spokesman Adrian Edwards confirmed that six UN employees were killed and nine others were injured. Twenty UN staff were known to be registered at the guest house, Edwards said, but he was unsure whether all were there at the time of the attack.

He did not know the workers' nationalities, but said they were non-Afghans.

U.S. officials have confirmed that one American is among the dead UN employees.

Three attackers, two security guards and an Afghan civilian also died.

More on link


----------



## The Bread Guy (28 Oct 2009)

.... in a "man bites dog" statement here:


> In a public statement on Wednesday, Amnesty International reminded the Taleban that attacks targeting civilians constitute war crimes.The organization said that *if, as the Taleban suggest, this attack is part of a strategy of widespread or systematic attacks on the civilian population, carried out in pursuit of the Taleban's policy of disrupting the upcoming elections, this attack could also constitute a crime against humanity.*
> 
> War crimes and crimes against humanity are among the most serious crimes under international law. Amnesty International said that the Taleban must immediately end such attacks. Those suspected of carrying the attacks out or ordering them must be brought to justice.



I await MSM's reaction to this.

Also, condolences to family, colleagues and friends of those killed in this attack


----------



## The Bread Guy (28 Oct 2009)

Here's hoping for a speedy and full recovery.


> "One Canadian was injured in the attack on a UN guest house in Kabul Wednesday and suffered leg injuries, said Timothea Gibb, with the Canadian embassy in the Afghan capital.  Gibb would not release the identity of the individual, nor say if he or she was a UN employee, citing privacy concerns. But Canadian officials have been in contact and are providing consular assistance, she said ...."


More here


----------



## old medic (29 Oct 2009)

Afghan attack puts aid programs at risk
After five United Nations employees and three others are killed in Kabul, the agency puts its workers under lockdown. A Taliban spokesman says the U.N. was targeted because of its election work

LA Times
Copy at:
http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/nationworld/la-fg-afghanistan-attacks29-2009oct29,0,7965702.story

By Alexandra Zavis
October 29, 2009

Reporting from Kabul, Afghanistan -  





> The deaths of five U.N. employees in a Taliban assault on a Kabul guesthouse Wednesday is forcing the world body and humanitarian agencies to reevaluate the way they operate in Afghanistan, officials said, putting at risk programs aimed at helping millions of people and stabilizing the war-torn country.
> 
> U.N. special representative Kai Eide said the attack, which killed eight people, including an American, would not deter his organization from continuing its reconstruction and development work.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (1 Nov 2009)

A Taliban spokesperson allegedly did an interview with the Taliban's web page staff on the Kabul attack (PDF of exchange, in English and in Arabic, at non-terrorist site here), and here's what he was quoted saying:


> “The leadership has instructed all Mujahideen to foil the process, target the polling stations and workers. I believe the election process will fail, but we call on all our countrymen to avoid taking part in the elections and keep away from polling stations because the Mujahideen have hammered out plans of attacks on these centers.”


Gee, according to Amnesty Int'l:


> If, as the Taleban *suggest*, this attack is part of a strategy of widespread or systematic attacks on the civilian population, carried out in pursuit of the Taleban's policy of disrupting the upcoming elections, this attack could also constitute a crime against humanity.


No *"suggestion"* I can see - more like an admission.

A bit more here if you're interested.


----------

